# NGD - ARZ307



## Count_Dissident (Jan 31, 2011)

My Ibanez ARZ-307 is in.Here are a few initial things about that guitar that I noticed:

1) The neck is a little rounder than the normal wizard style neck on the Ibby's. Not like Schecter necks,but still a little thicker. The fretboard is flatter as well.
2) The guitar is pretty light,not as heavy as other 7's I have played.
3) The finish is more shiny than the pics I have seen.It seems kinda flat black in the pics.
4) It definitely needs a pickup swap.

So far I am happy with it and I think it is a keeper. The guitar came with the action set pretty low,I may even need to raise it a touch for my tastes. I am looking forward to hearing it with new pickups installed. Now I have to figure out which pickups to put in it. I have been suggested BKP's and Lundgren's in another thread,but I'm not sure I want to spend that much on pickups right now. Any suggestions for Dimarzio or SD pickups to match with this guitar?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 31, 2011)

Do want!


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 31, 2011)

Well it didn't take long for one of these to show up. Congrats on the NGD!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Jan 31, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOTTTT.


----------



## srrdude (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL i've been waiting for an NGD on one of these things before I pull the trigger. Can we get some pictures of the side of that cutaway? I wanna see how the upper access is


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 31, 2011)

Dual PAF 7 that thing stat!

Congrats, would love one of these myself.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 31, 2011)

*gasp*

I've been GAS'ing for one of these! You're not helping!

Congratz! How does it balance? I'm really hoping it's not a 'headstock diver' if you know what I mean.


----------



## Origin (Jan 31, 2011)

DUDE.

Thank you for showing me this. I've heard of it but hadn't seen pictures yet. 

I hate LP shape and I like this. A lot.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine's coming tomorrow! I suspected that I would have to change the pups too. All of the pups on the mid -price range ibanez 7s I have played pretty much suck. The only redeeming quality I have found is that when you play, sound seems to come out. I am going to query for recommendations on the tech forum, but until I can afford new ones, I will put in the BDSMs I took out of my Jr. V7. They are not outstanding, but they are ballanced, playable and not muddy.

What string gauge did it come with? Just wondering if I will have to intonate for 10s.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 31, 2011)

Are the pickup rings black? Or is that just the lighting?


----------



## Count_Dissident (Jan 31, 2011)

Shinto said:


> Are the pickup rings black? Or is that just the lighting?



yes,they are black...i think the pickup rings are showing the camera flash.


----------



## Count_Dissident (Jan 31, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> *gasp*
> 
> I've been GAS'ing for one of these! You're not helping!
> 
> Congratz! How does it balance? I'm really hoping it's not a 'headstock diver' if you know what I mean.



The balance is pretty decent...there is a bit of neck dive,but nothing like my old Ibanez Iceman. Mainly, when I take my hands off of the guitar, I can feel a bit of pull on my left shoulder.


----------



## Count_Dissident (Jan 31, 2011)

haffner1 said:


> What string gauge did it come with? Just wondering if I will have to intonate for 10s.



I believe the strings that are shipped on it are D'Addario 9's


----------



## Count_Dissident (Jan 31, 2011)

srrdude said:


> LOL i've been waiting for an NGD on one of these things before I pull the trigger. Can we get some pictures of the side of that cutaway? I wanna see how the upper access is



Here you go!! Hope these pics help!!


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Count_Dissident said:


> The balance is pretty decent...there is a bit of neck dive,but nothing like my old Ibanez Iceman. Mainly, when I take my hands off of the guitar, I can feel a bit of pull on my left shoulder.



If I have to I will drop 1/4 -1/2 lb of lead in the control cavity like I have with other guitars. That helped to balance out my Vs.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats, man! Been GASing for one of these since hearing about Ibanez releasing them this year.


----------



## thesamjbow (Jan 31, 2011)

What's the factory tuning on this? I assume standard (the Ibanez website does not say otherwise) but from the guitars I have played Ibanez seems to have an affinity for D-tuned guitars.


----------



## Necromechanical (Jan 31, 2011)

So sick! Only thing that bugs me is the 4 tuning pegs on top 3 on bottom, it would look soooo sexy to me if it was the other way around!


----------



## srrdude (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks man! That helps a bit. How do you feel the upper fret access is? It looks better than an EC-1000 or a les paul. I might need to try one out first


----------



## skyeDCCCXX (Jan 31, 2011)

MMM mahogany... Congrats!!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 1, 2011)

lovely axe! im glad someone already bought one of these!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 1, 2011)

thesamjbow said:


> What's the factory tuning on this? I assume standard (the Ibanez website does not say otherwise) but from the guitars I have played Ibanez seems to have an affinity for D-tuned guitars.



Most likely Standard. Ibannez don't actually have too many guitars that are tuned to D, really. The Apex models and the RGDs are all a step down from standard, with the RG2228 (and possibly RGA8?) is tuned down to F from F#, and the MTMs in drop-B. But, the rest of them are in standard, AFAIK.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great. I can foresee plenty of people doing some serious modding on these things. Happy NGD.


----------



## Seventary (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet axe!! Congrats!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like a solid axe! 
I could easily see my self playing one sometime in the future. The neck/neckjoint looks comfy beyond this world!
What scale is it? hopefully it's a 25.5"?


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet man, glad to see one of these already! Congrats!


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 1, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> Looks like a solid axe!
> I could easily see my self playing one sometime in the future. The neck/neckjoint looks comfy beyond this world!
> What scale is it? hopefully it's a 25.5"?



It's 25 not 25.5. That's the main reason I got it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ballin...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 1, 2011)

Lucky!

Looks great, I'm waiting to order mine!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice - an Ibanez with a fully blank fretboard & mahogany everything


----------



## Kawrn (Feb 1, 2011)

Count_Dissident said:


> 2) The guitar is pretty light,not as heavy as other 7's I have played.


 

Light with mahogany seem strange to me.

Is it Made In Indonesia as the RGA7 with its low quality wood ?

What other models did you compared ?

Nice ringing unplugged or more like a weak fart ?


----------



## aleXander (Feb 1, 2011)

WOWThank you for this post man! 
Those things turned out great, woulda preferred it without pick up rings but I'll live!
HAPPY NGD!


----------



## Count_Dissident (Feb 1, 2011)

Kawrn said:


> Light with mahogany seem strange to me.
> 
> Is it Made In Indonesia as the RGA7 with its low quality wood ?
> 
> ...


 
OK, I have to kinda retract my original statement that it is "pretty light." I weighed myself and then me with the guitar and it comes in at about 8lb's. I know that isn't the most scientific way to do it,but it's the best way that I have.

I think there are a few factors that made me originally think that it was kinda light:
1) I think I might be stronger because of all of the 12 ounce curls I have been doing lately. Gotta keep the body fit,ya know!!
2) The body is a bit smaller than I am use to,so I think that might have been tricking me a bit.
3) I think I might have expected the mahogany to be really heavy(I have never owned a mahogany guitar)

It rings out fairly well unplugged. It's not booming or anything but I certainly wouldnt call it a "weak fart"


----------



## Count_Dissident (Feb 1, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dual PAF 7 that thing stat!
> 
> Congrats, would love one of these myself.



I was thinking of putting a PAF 7 in the neck but I'm not sure about the bridge. I am looking for something with a solid all around metal tone that can handle djent-style riffs,but also sound full and warm for chords on the higher strings. It also needs to have a nice smooth lead tone but that also cuts through. I'm also not a fan of tones that are too "bitey" and harsh.

Here is what I am looking at right now:

Bridge:
1) Evolution
2) JB (I have read they are great in mohagany)
3) D-Activator
4) X2N (might be a bit over the top??)

Neck:
1) PAF 7
2) Air Norton
3) D-Activator (neck)


Any suggestions on a combo I should consider? I am also open to suggestions not listed as well. Thanks!!


----------



## sevenchaos (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats cool man!
I think that i'll have to order that from somewhere outside EU since it only available to japan and states. DAMN

I started playing with lespaul's but when i changed to 7's there weren't any LP's.
Now there is!


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cool guitar, but am I the only one who thinks the headstock looks a little wonky with the top of it not being bound, but the sides are?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 1, 2011)

I want one; it would be the perfect Drop-C guitar for me. How big are the frets?



Kawrn said:


> Light with mahogany seem strange to me.
> 
> Is it Made In Indonesia as the RGA7 with its low quality wood ?
> 
> ...



Light mahogany=/=low quality wood. My COW7 feels pretty damn light and it's all mahogany. The nicest Gibsons I've played were also relatively light compared to the rest of the ones on the rack.


----------



## Kawrn (Feb 2, 2011)

It's all relative, when I say light I'm thinking of lower than 7lbs.
I like some weight ; had a RGA7 too light for me and weak unplugged tone whereas an MTM2 was great and they are both Indonesian made with said "mahogany". 
About Gibsons LP range is 8-10lbs from.

8lbs seems ok for me  I wouldn't call it light. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 2, 2011)

Count_Dissident said:


> I was thinking of putting a PAF 7 in the neck but I'm not sure about the bridge. I am looking for something with a solid all around metal tone that can handle djent-style riffs,but also sound full and warm for chords on the higher strings. It also needs to have a nice smooth lead tone but that also cuts through. I'm also not a fan of tones that are too "bitey" and harsh.
> 
> Here is what I am looking at right now:
> 
> ...



Personally, what I was planning for when I purchased this was to get a JB for the bridge and an Air Norton for the neck. Alternatives include a 59 for the neck and of course the always loved Crunchlab / Liquifire combo.


----------



## Kapee (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my lawd, 7 string LP with low pricetag! Man i want one of those! Just needs bit of modding it with refinish and throwing those uglyass pickup rings away (just my opinion) and attach phase 1 blackouts for ultimate sexyness! Also chrome hardware needs to be changed. But still, its the guitar from my dreams


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 2, 2011)

grats looks cool


----------



## vhmetalx (Feb 3, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Most likely Standard. Ibannez don't actually have too many guitars that are tuned to D, really. The Apex models and the RGDs are all a step down from standard, with the RG2228 (and possibly RGA8?) is tuned down to F from F#, and the MTMs in drop-B. But, the rest of them are in standard, AFAIK.


When I recieved my rga8 it was tuned (quite crapily.. one of the locking nuts fell off in-transit) to f# standard.

congratz on the NGD mang


----------



## TOM4S (Feb 4, 2011)

Any video coming planned?


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2011)

That looks really sweet!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 16, 2011)

Count, 
Where did you order yours from?


----------



## rlott1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Suweeeeet!!!! Huge fan of LP guitars. Would love to see one in white


----------



## Count_Dissident (Feb 16, 2011)

Shannon said:


> Count,
> Where did you order yours from?


 
I got mine from GC. 



rlott1 said:


> Suweeeeet!!!! Huge fan of LP guitars. Would love to see one in white



White would be sweet!!!


----------



## BeautifulDistortion (Feb 16, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> Looks like a solid axe!
> I could easily see my self playing one sometime in the future. The neck/neckjoint looks comfy beyond this world!
> What scale is it? hopefully it's a 25.5"?



Its a 25.00"
I wish they would make these with better pickups, and in some different colors. If i end up getting one... i may try to add a les paul type pick guard, idk if that would look cheesy or not though... thoughts?


----------



## darren (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sure if it sells well (which it certainly seems to be if the number appearing here is any indication) they'll hopefully add new colours in the future.


----------



## buffa d (Feb 17, 2011)

Get some BKP cold sweat 7's. They love mahogany


----------



## bezza (Jun 30, 2011)

hello, first post from the noob! i've just got one of these as well, and ordered an ar-c hardcase for it online but it's too short, what hardcase should i get for it, i don't want to just shove it in a soft bag, this baby deserves a hardshell!


----------



## DakoRob (Jun 30, 2011)

Played one at my local music shop, seems great for guys that want a more beefy guitar in general, congrats bro!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 30, 2011)

methinks it's time to buy one of these. I wish I could get it in a natural finish with a string through body.


----------



## Bigthecat (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been offered one of these for £360, with a Crunch Lab in the bridge. Think I should take it?


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 21, 2012)

Bigthecat said:


> I've been offered one of these for £360, with a Crunch Lab in the bridge. Think I should take it?



yeah

People have been trying to buy mine from Europe and I just don't want to sell it that bad.

If you don't like it I am sure you could sell it for the same price.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Feb 23, 2012)

sweet guitar!

the Seymour Duncan Distortion 7 is a badass pup that kinda gets overlooked. Throw that in the bridge and you're ready to go! (I dunno for the neck position... I hardly ever use it anyways)


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Mar 21, 2012)

Its 25" actually, which is a shiny 1/4" longer than the 6-string Artist models. This is actually a point of contention that I have with this guitar. Ibanez made this one a 1/2" shorter than every other 7 string and most 6 strings I've ever played. But they advertise it as a downtuned monster with the cat from The Devil Wears Prada tuning it to drop-B. Um. Last I checked, you had to tune a 7 string UP to get drop-B. So I don't know what angle Ibby is pushing here...
That being said, let me go on record with "DO WANT!"
I think its an absolutely gorgeous guitar, and the one at my local shop feels nice, though I would probably tune it to drop-C with a high G on top...


----------

